# Some of my young fish..



## Basement Bettas

Some fish currently growing out in my metallic spawn


----------



## Basement Bettas

Several of these will never make it out of my fish room as they will be bred.


----------



## Mahsfish

Are the first 3 males? The bottom are females correct? Very nice fish by the way


----------



## Basement Bettas

Yes. Top three are males. they come on real slow in this line and look like females for a long time. Bodies grow and get thick.. then the fins come. Second female from bottom would be bounced in a class for that thin white edge on her fins. Damn nice girl so too bad. Bottom female will be bred. Her dorsal could be broader.. but she is very nicely balanced. See the way her anal is same length as those tail rays? That is what I breed for. And all that branching in her tail.

Marble male could be showable if pattern holds though he could be more spotty to be really competitive.

Green male needs a longer length to his tail to be what I want for balance. But, he could still be competitive in a show if his proportions stay as is. Still.. he is green and I will probably breed him for a line of greens with a female to correct that balance.

Second fish is a male and very well balanced for my standards. He will stay that proportional as he grows, and with that clean color will be bred. To nice to show.


----------



## Mahsfish

Yes they have very nice symmetry. I might try breed for show when I get experienced but for now I'm just breeding for fun. Hopefully I will be able to get there one day. I'm in calgary a alberta though and it's a shame there isn't any shows near by


----------



## Basement Bettas

Are there no club up there?


----------



## MattsBettas

No shows ever. There is the betta breeders Canada, but that's it. Ordering fish is extremely expensive and quite risky as well.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yes shipping in our country is unpredictable. Bad postal services and bad weather. 
No shows... It really sucks. 
But we still manage


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Your fish are absolutely gorgeous by the way!!


----------



## Basement Bettas

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Yes shipping in our country is unpredictable. Bad postal services and bad weather.
> No shows... It really sucks.
> But we still manage


Ok.. trying to understand. Can you get fish from Thailand and imported? Do you have the transshippers to receive them and resend them?

Then are there issues with just shipping the fish in Canada in general?

I met someone at a show in MI that was from up there.. so few clubs? Would knowing about other breeders up there be an aid to organizing some club?

What about any other fish clubs? Salt? Chichlid.. discus.. anything?


----------



## Basement Bettas

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Your fish are absolutely gorgeous by the way!!


Thanks! But I am real hard on them and pretty picky.. lol 
poor things


----------



## Mahsfish

No idea. I know there is the Calgary aquarium society but not sure what they do. Then there is betta breeders Canada, I haven't heard of anything else. But I know Matt, shea and CJ just had a bad experience shipping the other day.


----------



## MattsBettas

We CAN technically import fish from Thailand, but we have one transshipper who serves the entire country and charges 5X what the Americans do. Shipping itsself is more pricy as well. There is one ibc chapter for the whole country but we never get shows. We have local fish clubs. The reason shipping is risky is because:

A) It's to cold for eight months of the year
B) Our main postal service is useless.

Yea. I am a bit bias on the whole shipping thing because I had 6 doa yesterday from a Canadian breeder because the post messed up, damaging the package, breaking a bag, which got the box wet and pretty much killed the heating pack.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yah I think we have two trans shippers.
No issues just Canada Post does a crappy job delivering fish lost like two packages in a row all fish died...
Most of us can't afford to ship fish to shows in the U.S.
There is a few fish clubs just not well recognized. Anywho I would love to talk to the person you met from up here. Do you have a name?


----------



## Basement Bettas

Are shippers like FedEx or UPS an option?

A few more transshippers would give a more competitive market. If you are close to an international airport you can get a license and build a little side business.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I am not close to an airport D: 
We are working on being able to send fish to the shows though.. Maybe start some shows in a bigger city... I would totally buy from you BB if you were a,e to ship across the border. I love the marble one, I have a big thing for blue marbles XD


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Fed Ex is an option but cost an arm and leg in shipping, although it would be okay if the fish arrived safely but a member on here near us said her package was held and she had to drive 45 min to get it so I don't know if they are much better.


----------



## Basement Bettas

WOW.. super crud.! Good packaging and heat packs should be able to offset the cold issues. But transshipper without competition and sucky mail delivery are kinda big hurdles. Can they deliver regular mail ok?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Ummm... Sometimes.... 
First time they held the fish for an extra day and left them to extreme weather conditions. This time the box was damaged bad and was soaking wet, it was then stuffed in a plastic bag that said they were sorry for the mail being damaged and our mail I is important to them. Yeah right! You know why? Because they crammed a quite large box in the mail box and did not notify Matt it was there. They sat there for hours and they were most likely dead already.
The snails managed to make it and are now in their new homes until I can finish getting my snail farm set up


----------



## MattsBettas

Yea I would totally buy from you. If we want show quality here in Canada, it's either pay an arm and a leg or make them yourself. Don't even get me started on last night's package.

Hey, we could live in austrailia.


----------



## Basement Bettas

I would be ballistic!

I have mine delivered to work because at the apartment I am in now, they refuse to sign for anything. At least at work they are delivered inside a building. I have used a couple transshippers and they are very good at what they do. I have never had one arrive DOA.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I have ordered fish twice now both all died except the snails in the last package.
I wont stop shipping them but I will be extremely careful.


----------



## andervt

Beautiful fish! what do you do with the extra fish? do you sell them?


----------



## Jayloo

The royal blue male is beautiful! And the marble blue is unique indeed. Good looking offspring!


----------



## Basement Bettas

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> I have ordered fish twice now both all died except the snails in the last package.
> I wont stop shipping them but I will be extremely careful.


Wow.. this so totally sucks. Wondering what could be done to be more successful getting fish?


----------



## Basement Bettas

andervt said:


> Beautiful fish! what do you do with the extra fish? do you sell them?


Breed the best.. show some.. others head to AB. Rest go to local pet homes. The Oscar, "Trash", gets milk bones. 11" of fish spazes out like a dog at the sight of them.. lol. Need to get it on video..:-D


----------



## Laurenie

Basement Bettas said:


> Breed the best.. show some.. others head to AB. Rest go to local pet homes. The Oscar, "Trash", gets milk bones. 11" of fish spazes out like a dog at the sight of them.. lol. Need to get it on video..:-D


Very, very nice! I'm loving the blue marble male (have a thing for marbles lol) and the last female in particular really is amazing. Might be time to start planning a road trip to Austin in the not-too-distant future ;-). Visiting my brother and friends that live there will be the perfect cover lol.


----------



## Jayloo

I like the royal solid.


----------



## Basement Bettas

For those in Canada, here is a breeder breeding some very nice fish. May want to establish a relationship and try to come up with more clubs and some of the other issues. Still doing some research and seeking out others on this end.. but getting in touch and partnering with a successful breeder is a start.


----------



## rlawlis

I absolutely LOVE the third male, will be available for sale?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Thanks for the link! i have been talking to him and his fish are gorgeous! We are having a show this month! it is in Edmonton we are all super excited!


----------



## MoonShadow

BB I love you fish!! If you have any pet quality ladies let me know! I would LOVE to have some of your girls in my sorority!!


----------



## Basement Bettas

rlawlis said:


> I absolutely LOVE the third male, will be available for sale?


The marble? He may be shown if he would get some size on those fins. Got some good color.


----------



## Basement Bettas

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Thanks for the link! i have been talking to him and his fish are gorgeous! We are having a show this month! it is in Edmonton we are all super excited!


if you go.. take some pictures and send me a write of of how it all went. people up there need to know what is going on so they can get involved and grow the hobby.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Okay! It is being put on by the Edmonton aquarium club, there is all kinds of fish. Betta Breeders Canada is sponsoring it. I don't know if I can go both days but I hope to go the second day because the big auction is that day.
Here is a link to he website.
http://www.edmontonfish.com/convention/
Looking forward to going. The person who you posted the Facebook link for may be going so I might get him o bring up some fish for us... Thanks again!


----------



## Auburn Sakura

Hello. I hope no one mind's my poking in on the conversation. I live in Alaska, and we have trouble enough with regular mail. I would love to eventually buy bettas from out of the state or country and I would also love to breed and sell my own bettas. (Eventually that is.) I wouldn't trust out regular mail service though, things don't arrive on time, packages sometime appear to have been tried to been opened even. We have some real weird people that work at our postal service.  Anyway I just wanted to put in my two cents since I live in a similar situation.

Oh, you have some lovely fish by the way. They're very beautiful.


----------



## copperarabian

those are some beautiful babies!


----------

